# How is your sexuality ? What is your sex life like ?



## UniversalShape1 (Nov 22, 2010)

How do you dp/dr sufferers feel about your own sexuality do you feel your sexuality while it is working ? Are you comfortable with your sexual performance and what sort of insecurities do you have if any ?

Please me tell your thoughts on sexuality and sex in general (it's meaning to you and what your concepts on sex are)


----------



## IamZach (Dec 5, 2010)

There are times when the last thing i want is sex which seems weird to me because i'm a 22 year old guy. When my DP is bad and im feeling sad about it i stay away from sex. Since i got DP when i was 14 i was still a virgin. months after first getting the DP i lost my virginity and the sex made me feel so much better. I have always enjoyed sex and i dont notice the DP at all when in the act. I am very comfortable with my sexual performance and dont have any insecurities about it. the only insecurity i get is that I will get into a relationship with that person and they will think i'm crazy when they find out about my DP. so i'm single now and have been for a year and have just been hooking up and stuff like that with multiple women but relationships do scare me and i'm gonna need some type of help when i am ready to be in one lol


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Posts like these always make me smile because the reason behind the questioning is illusive. 
But I'll humor it, and say, no I'm not as sexual as I used to be,my libido is low. But this could be because of the hormone imbalance I have. I dont persue it and have to turn ppl down sometimes, i am insecure about it and it might have something to do with the DR because I feel wounded, not up to par, you know?


----------



## thevoid (Dec 6, 2010)

Completely unreliable and random. From zero libido to almost manic, no erections to constant erection, no orgasm to very powerful orgasms, zero sex or sex all day..... these cycles can last months, weeks, days or hours.


----------



## CYounkin (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah, I feel like sometimes its really good but then other times I feel so out of it that it takes like an hour just to masturbate.

Why masturbate? Well I am a 28 year old virgin, just not by choice. I've been so bad in the relationship arena that many dates of found me odd and or boring so I have not managed a real relationship ever. Its a subject of much depression. Which is what I do not get and was hoping someone could explain to me. How do I feel so inhuman yet I get depressed,frustrated, wanting desperately to have the normalcy of what other people have.

I've just been diagnosed with dp, but have had it for as long as I can remember, and now my whole thing is I have to find more answers. This is one of my biggest concerns so anyone who knows how we feel, yet don't feel human, was wondering if you could explain?


----------



## thevoid (Dec 6, 2010)

CYounkin said:


> yeah, I feel like sometimes its really good but then other times I feel so out of it that it takes like an hour just to masturbate.
> 
> Why masturbate? Well I am a 28 year old virgin, just not by choice. I've been so bad in the relationship arena that many dates of found me odd and or boring so I have not managed a real relationship ever. Its a subject of much depression. Which is what I do not get and was hoping someone could explain to me. How do I feel so inhuman yet I get depressed,frustrated, wanting desperately to have the normalcy of what other people have.
> 
> I've just been diagnosed with dp, but have had it for as long as I can remember, and now my whole thing is I have to find more answers. This is one of my biggest concerns so anyone who knows how we feel, yet don't feel human, was wondering if you could explain?


You get depressed, frustrated, wanting desperately to have the normalcy of what other people have because you are human. Some people have been instilled with the idea that they are not beautiful enough, or that they are not smart enough. The most serious wound to self worth is when you believe, at your core, that you are not human. That you are pretending to be human, hoping that no one is able to see through your lie. How can you love yourself, or anyone else, when you believe that you are inhuman? Your humanity is not defined by your emotions. Emotions come and go easily, and they can even be altered with drugs. Does a girl who gets raped lose her humanity because she turns numb? Humanity is the part of you that keeps battling through the dark night of the soul, the intangible something that keeps keeps fighting no matter what illusions your brain keeps throwing at you. Humanity is when someone can be lost to the point of feeling dead, yet triumph in the end as a richer person than he could ever be without this dark part of his life. Do not be deceived by the chemicals in your brain, or by the falsehood instilled by your irrational thought. It's only a question of time before you realize your humanity, and I hope it will come soon for you. It could be the one right girl who is able to finally shift your attention away from yourself, a sudden miracle, or it could be a gradual process. Find someone who can see past your disease, someone who trusts that you are not fully yourself yet. Girls like this exist, make no mistake about it. Don't worry that you are 28 and still a virgin. Life is not richened by random sexual encounters except for in the brief moment that they happen. Sure, it can be hurtful to your self confidence that you have not yet been with a girl. But if you are able to get past this, maybe you will realize that the chocolate tastes oh so much better after that long wait.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I think the real question is, why am I so damn sexy?


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have always enjoyed sex, never had issues with orgasm. However, when I'm suffering from anxiety, depression and Dp/DR, sex is the last thing on my mind. Would I like to please my husband (not legally married) yes of course. But I can't seem to have the motivation or drive to initiate sex. When I'm suffering I become so consumed with anxiety and psychosomatic symptoms, I avoid any type of affection (e.g., kissing, hugging). I know it's mind over matter. Through self-talk I can motivate myself. I try to have sex at least once a week because it is very therapeutic.


----------



## IamZach (Dec 5, 2010)

gill said:


> I think the real question is, why am I so damn sexy?


 Gill, I ask myself that same question everyday! haha im jk


----------

